# IT consulting - Better industry/Salary



## ali1k (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,
Started to look into a couple of what might turn into potential offers, i have a background in IT business consulting..it seems that the primary industries that seem to have some decent positions related to IT consulting and might come up with decent offers are either Banking or in the Telecom sector.
Any idea what industry has a better reputation and scope work/salary wise...what can i expect...anyone had experiences in these sectors with a similar background.

I am an independent consultant and have worked for multiple companies in Canada which include Big 5 consulting firms, Major banks and currently consult at one of the Major telecom company in Canada ...not sure what i should expect for someone with my experience.

The only way i can seem to have an expectation is in Canadian $$ when i convert AED....if the comparison end up being the same or even a bit less than what i make today...would it be a fair deal.
Would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Switching industries to come to Dubai would be a challenging proposition. Most employers are looking for employees with years of experience in the same field.

As for salary, the HR representative's first question is going to be: How much did you make in Canada? How much did you make after taxes? 

-md000/mike


----------



## ali1k (Apr 19, 2011)

md000 said:


> Switching industries to come to Dubai would be a challenging proposition. Most employers are looking for employees with years of experience in the same field.
> 
> As for salary, the HR representative's first question is going to be: How much did you make in Canada? How much did you make after taxes?
> 
> -md000/mike



Thanks for the response, even if the experience is in IT consulting across multiple industries..banking..telecom etc...is that considered changing industries in UAE?..overall it would be IT consulting as an Analyst etc related to systems and process that are the same across all industries...thanks for the advice on the questions i should expect around the salary.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ali1k said:


> Thanks for the response, even if the experience is in IT consulting across multiple industries..banking..telecom etc...is that considered changing industries in UAE?..overall it would be IT consulting as an Analyst etc related to systems and process that are the same across all industries...thanks for the advice on the questions i should expect around the salary.


The market has panned out here where IT individuals have become specialized on an industry level. Maybe if you have SAP/Oracle/X-specific skillset on an enterprise management level - then it could be transferred - but you would have to prove that you have successfully transferred industries previously.

unless you get lucky.......

-md000/mike


----------



## ali1k (Apr 19, 2011)

md000 said:


> The market has panned out here where IT individuals have become specialized on an industry level. Maybe if you have SAP/Oracle/X-specific skillset on an enterprise management level - then it could be transferred - but you would have to prove that you have successfully transferred industries previously.
> 
> unless you get lucky.......
> 
> -md000/mike


I guess looking into consulting firms like Accenture etc or on the management consulting side of things might be a better option based on my background...broader consulting/advisory roles.

Another question....usually do people apply and then come for interviews or as some say you have to be there and then apply otherwise the chances are next to nothing...just something almost everyone says but there's always another side to the story.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ali1k said:


> I guess looking into consulting firms like Accenture etc or on the management consulting side of things might be a better option based on my background...broader consulting/advisory roles.
> 
> Another question....usually do people apply and then come for interviews or as some say you have to be there and then apply otherwise the chances are next to nothing...just something almost everyone says but there's always another side to the story.


Do you speak Arabic? If not, don't apply directly to a consultancy - the HR staff really aren't looking beyond a defined set of criteria. Network your way into a consultancy and work your way in.

Or apply and work in your home country and position yourself for an overseas assignment.

good luck

-md000/mike


----------



## ali1k (Apr 19, 2011)

md000 said:


> Do you speak Arabic? If not, don't apply directly to a consultancy - the HR staff really aren't looking beyond a defined set of criteria. Network your way into a consultancy and work your way in.
> 
> Or apply and work in your home country and position yourself for an overseas assignment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice...looking at both options at the moment...i had also reached the same conclusion that this would be the best way to move ahead..i guess a 2-3 year plan...but it seems its the best possible route.

Thanks again!


----------

